# Calculating due dates - confused!



## Sabah (May 31, 2006)

Do you know whether a due date as calculated according to the IVF transfer date is likely to be more accurate than the date estimated following a scan?  So far we have been given 3 different due dates and I'm sure after the 20 week scan it'll change again!  The date according to when we had the embryo transfer was 23rd October (the hospital calculated me as being 2 weeks pregnant at date of transfer), however following scans at 12 and 14 weeks this has been changed to 19th then 15th!  

I know the baby will arrive when it wants to but it's all very confusing!  

Thanks

Sabah


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I would be inclined to go with the first date you were given.

Did you have embryo transfer around the 29th January?

The scans are a guide to gestational age but the 20 wk scan is more accurate as the girls will be able to measure your babys limbs to determine the babys age!

As you say though, your baby will appear as and when he/she pleases

Take care x


----------



## Sabah (May 31, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for your reply.  Yes, I had the embryo transfer on 31st January.  

It'll be interesting to see what date they give us at 20 weeks!

Thanks again.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

What a perfect date, that was my birthday!!

Take care x


----------

